# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Portable Digital Assistants (PDA)  >  Windows Mobile 6.1 to be released on 1 April

## SDA

NEWS: 25 March 2008 13:55 GMT by Amy-Mae Elliott

Pocket-lint has learnt from sources close to the matter that Microsoft will announce the much-rumoured refresh to its mobile phone operating system, Windows Mobile, on 1 April 2008.

An improvement over Windows Mobile 6 released in February 2007 the new version, unsurprisingly named 6.1, will be a stop-gap measure to keep both consumers and industry happy until the launch of Windows Mobile 7.

Leaked screenshots of 6.1 have already done the rounds in the blogosphere, and show the system has been simplified with the screens displaying less mess than the Vista-inspired version 6.

A new look with new fonts, new homescreen and new features such as a task manager and copying and pasting in Internet Explorer all bode well for users of Microsoft's OS for handhelds. 

http://www.pocket-lint.co.uk/news/ne...ng-april.phtml

----------

